# Good day crappie fishin



## wtrfwlr

*Which is your favorite?*​
Minnows1756.67%Jigs1343.33%


----------



## wtrfwlr

Me and Goose_slayer went after crappie this afternoon came home with about a dozen 7-12 inches and a bonus catfish Goose_slayer caught with his minnow. We had a blast and got some good dinner.


----------



## mallard

I would say both.My favorite is a jig with a minnow.


----------



## njsimonson

Is this a trick question? I'd also say jig AND a minnow.


----------



## Burly1

I've found that if the fish are active, a small jig "dead sticked" below a bobber will catch just as many, if not more than live bait. I have had great success with a 1.5 inch minnow tube, with a 1/32 oz jig head slipped inside. Same goes for fish on the beds, they can't stand anything that just "sits there" on top of their spawning area. If the fish are inactive or negative, a minnow, even a dead one, will often bring that bite we like to see. You crappie guys know what I mean, just a little jump of the bobber, and then it slooowwwwlllly goes down! Love those specks in the frying pan as well, right up there with walleye. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Burly1

Well, I went to my favorite local lake today, and here is the results.
[siteimg]1724[/siteimg] [siteimg]1725[/siteimg]
These were caught using the jig setup I described above. Far and away my best string of big 'uns. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## wisfishermen

I always use a tube jig and spinner and most the time I have a minnow attatched and I seem to catch plenty of big crappies on this.


----------



## PJ

Slip bobber, jig, tipped with a fathead. Get out the shore lunch!


----------

